# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Гениальный малоизвестный композитор Олег Николаевич Каравайчук

## Lampada

*Олег Каравайчук (рассказ Владимира Шахиджаняна)*

----------


## Lampada

Олег Каравайчук на "Государевом бастионе" Петропавловской крепости  Санкт-Петербург июль 2005

----------


## Lampada

*"Переступить черту"*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Олег Каравайчук - Pa-de-de*

----------


## Lampada

Олег Каравайчук: “_Фрейд научил искать патологические причины гениальности”_ | *Interview*    
К нам подходит портниха Анечка — снять мерки для брюк. 
Каравайчук ерзает:  _«А чего примерять? Мне нужны штаны самые обычные. Видите, я штаны разрезаю вот тут сверху. Все эти гадости, зачем они резиновый пояс вставляют? В нем ничего не сочинишь. Я ведь животом сочиняю. Меня еще в пять лет спросили: «Как ты сочиняешь?» А я ответил: «Животом». Вот и надо, чтобы его ничего не перетягивало!»//////////////////////////////
Мама всегда просто рядышком садилась и не трогала меня, понимала, что я так музыку чувствую. Нельзя учить тому, что от Бога дано. Таких учителей я больше не встречал. Все хотели сделать из меня «толкового», «правильного». Мне было около пяти лет, когда меня повели оформлять в детскую группу при консерватории. Я играл Шопена, и все плакали. И написали даже, что я сверхгениален./////////////
Я по три раза за ночь встаю — записываю музыку. Шуберт вообще со светом и в очках спал, чтобы не пропустить музыку, если она придет. Сны мне не снятся, а музыка — да. Я ее постоянно слышу, она вот из дерева может идти или из ложки.//////////_///// 
САВЕЛЬЕВ: _Я знаю, вы любите поэзию Хлебникова. Почему?_ 
КАРАВАЙЧУК: _У него глуповатая поэзия, как и у меня музыка — бестолковая./////////_

----------


## Lampada

*Олег Каравайчук. Концерт в Географическом обществе 1*   _Олег Каравайчук - человек-легенда, человек-загадка, музыкант-виртуоз, а также таинственный петербургский затворник и аскет высокого искусства. Концерт неподражаемого, "сумасшедшего гения", исполнившего свой первый концерт Иосифу Сталину в 7 лет (и это далеко не главное его достижение), состоялся в Русском географическом обществе 14 декабря 2013 года. Это редкое эксклюзивное событие, поскольку публичные выступления "сумасшедшего гения"крайне редки. Ибо мирская слава, почет и деньги не интересуют маэстро. И выступает он только тогда и только там, где ему подсказывают его музы._

----------


## Lampada

*Олег Каравайчук. Концерт в Географическом обществе 2*

----------


## Lampada

*Олег Каравайчук. Концерт в Географическом обществе 3*

----------


## Lampada

*Олег Каравайчук. Концерт в Географическом обществе 4*

----------


## Lampada

*Олег Каравайчук — Adagio Лебединое**Published on Jan 31, 2013 *  Запись концерта в Центре современной культуры "Гараж" 
(18 декабря 2012) 
Екатерина Красюк и Марат Шемиунов
Видео — Дмитрий Вологдин
Звук — Борис Алексеев

----------


## Lampada

*Oleg Karavaichuk - Tarantella (concert 16 may 2014)**Published on Jul 10, 2014* Видео с концерта Олега Каравайчука в Арке Генерального штаба

----------


## Lampada

*Вальс*

----------


## Lampada

Олег Каравайчук - 
"Концерт номер ноль" 14 февраля 2014 года 
в культурном центре Елены Образцовой.

----------


## Lampada

*Музыка Олега Каравайчука - Город Мастеров - 1*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_asx.asp?sku=56112 *   
Concerto Grosso - Олег Каравайчук*      1. Часть I    2. Часть II    3. Вальс-антракт «На прекрасном голубом Дунае» (Иоганн Штраус)    4. Часть III    5. Часть IV    6. Марш-антракт «Американиана»    7. Часть V

----------

